# Eye Closeup :)



## JeffieLove (Jan 19, 2011)

I deleted the original pictures I had here and am replacing them with the same ones that I posted on page 2 of the thread


----------



## Danelady (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my daughter's eye I took a few months ago.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 19, 2011)

...and this is mine taken a few weeks back




Eye Selfshot1 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## jhermes (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool photos!  Makes me think of the Tell Tale Heart.  You all should check out these eye photos:

Photography by David Becker - Sioux Falls, SD - Senior, Poraits, Studio, Photographer, Pictures


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 19, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> ...and this is mine taken a few weeks back



Yours just inspired me to try for a better one of my eye  

Did you take a picture of your whole face and then crop it? Or did you manage to get JUST your eye in the frame?


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife and I.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 19, 2011)

^that's kinda cool with the reflection...





JeffieLove said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > ...and this is mine taken a few weeks back
> ...



Awww... thanks!

I managed to get just the eye in the frame.  I used my extension tubes and my 50mm f1.8.  Set the viewscreen to live focus and used a mirror to see the screen while I manually focused.  I used my wired trigger to pop the shutter when I thought I had it right.  I shot A TON of these.  Probably 100+ and got 3 or 4 I thought were worth keeping.

Try it!  It's pretty fun actually...:thumbup:


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 19, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> My wife and I.


 
No pun intended? lol


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 19, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I.
> ...



Haha! I didn't even catch that. Awesome!


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 19, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> ^that's kinda cool with the reflection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! I totally didn't even think about using extension tubes! I have a few of them!  LOL I'm an idiot! 

Definitely going to try this tomorrow  LOL


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 19, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > ^that's kinda cool with the reflection...
> ...



Don't forget to post the results!
And don't get discouraged right at the outset, I very nearly gave up after 5 exposures, but I persevered!


----------



## DecadentDashes (Jan 19, 2011)

Courtesy of Hipstamatic and my Ipod. 

Horrible quality, but it's kind of grown on me.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 19, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> ^that's kinda cool with the reflection...



Thanks! One of my favorites.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 19, 2011)

Taken with a blackberry.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 20, 2011)

is that a contact or did you do that in photoshop? Either way it's pretty damn awesome


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love eyeball photos  

















I used to have an incredible one of my son's blue eyes, but the ex erased it


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 20, 2011)

dude, that bottom one is AMAZING! I love how you can actually see the texture of the veins going through the animal's (I'm thinking cat) eye. 

I am in classes all day today but will definitely be trying this again tonight with my extension tubes and 50mm on my camera


----------



## rateeg (Jan 20, 2011)

this is a creepy thread.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 20, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> is that a contact or did you do that in photoshop? Either way it's pretty damn awesome



*Paint shop pro* , Actually. lol.. But, Yes.. its "photo~shopped". I think im going to take more. Eye pics are fun!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 20, 2011)

rateeg said:


> this is a creepy thread.


 
You do realize your avatar actually has one gigantic eyeball right?!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 20, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> dude, that bottom one is AMAZING! I love how you can actually see the texture of the veins going through the animal's (I'm thinking cat) eye.
> 
> I am in classes all day today but will definitely be trying this again tonight with my extension tubes and 50mm on my camera



Why thank you  I blew it up into a 16x20 print and have it hanging in my living room. I just love that photo. The veins are cool and all but I was more excited about the reflection of the city in the eye. Lol Yes it was a kitty btw.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 20, 2011)

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  






And here's a selective color version because I LOVE the color of my eyes!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gorgeous eye! Lol. I don't really like the 2nd only because of your freckles, they look strange in black and white.

Here is my ex hubby's eye taken tonight


----------



## reznap (Jan 20, 2011)

Contributing...


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can't wait to try this out.. 

Rez, I can't get over the detail in that shot. Awesome.


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Jan 20, 2011)

Bit frustrated that I didn't get the focus right, just have to get it better next time 
My eye


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 21, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> Gorgeous eye!



Why thank you


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 21, 2011)

Rez - What did you shoot that with???? The detail is insane!!!!


----------



## Lodd (Jan 21, 2011)

A closeup and a close closeup 
The first one is shooted with Micro nikkon 105mm and 75mm of extensiontubes.
The second one is with a 50mm &#402;/1,8


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 21, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> Gorgeous eye! Lol. I don't really like the 2nd only because of your freckles, they look strange in black and white.
> 
> Here is my ex hubby's eye taken tonight


 
This looks slightly OOF and it looks like you tried to correct it by sharpening the iris in post. 



JeffieLove said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice job, sharpen the f$%# out of those iris (irii?) they are gorgeous.
You've got a set of eyes to be proud of!


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 21, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Nice job, sharpen the f$%# out of those iris (irii?) they are gorgeous.
> You've got a set of eyes to be proud of!



THanks  I am VERY proud of my eyes  I've always loved how they're a greenish blue and they have that yellow ring around the pupil and then the dark outline around the iris  My eyes are DEFINITELY my best feature


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 21, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, sharpen the f$%# out of those iris (irii?) they are gorgeous.
> ...


 
Wow, 4 smiley faces in your post?
I am honored.

:greenpbl::lmao:


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 21, 2011)

haha I use a LOT of smileys!!  lol


----------



## Danelady (Jan 21, 2011)

Tuesday's eye!


----------



## reznap (Jan 21, 2011)

@Lodd, love the first one.  Great job.



KAikens318 said:


> Rez - What did you shoot that with???? The detail is insane!!!!



Thanks!  I did that a long time ago with a 50mm f/1.8 and extension tubes with an off-camera flash.  Trial and error, lots of shots before I got one with any detail.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 21, 2011)

reznap said:


> @Lodd, love the first one. Great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well then as SOON as my extension tubes come in I am grabbing my 50mm 1.8, the tubes, and my SB-600 and goin to town on my baby blues!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's my work's bearded dragon's eye.




Eye of the Dragon by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr

Yes, that was a very hard photo to get...


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm gonna try to get my Golden Retriever's eye... She has the most beautiful amberish mahogany colored eyes! I love them! And my son has BEAUTIFUL baby blues too  

There's not very many brown eyes on here either, maybe I'll have to get my daughter  lol


----------



## PhAT (Jan 22, 2011)

there are some really coll photos in here


----------



## Cortney (Jan 22, 2011)

I wanna play too! Here is one that I took of my Niece's eye.. I used the direct positive preset in LR 2.5. I was never quite sure what to do with it! Until now..


----------



## K8-90 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes! Eyes are one of my favourite subjects. They're always so mesmerizing... Wish my eyes were something other than brown :er:

Anyways, some of my contributions, courtesy of my cat, Louie:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's my contribution to the thread - this eye belongs to my 3yr old daughter, who was very cooperative tonight while I shoved my lens in her face.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 22, 2011)

Eye see you...


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 22, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> Eye see you...


 
Needz MOAR exposure!!

Lighten that bad boy up! :thumbup:


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 22, 2011)

So I tried to get a picture of my son's eye and he wasn't understanding "open your eyes nice and wide"... Instead, I got this!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 22, 2011)

A frog


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 22, 2011)

I wanna add...Tried this. I'm going to do more though. Just wanted to add a photo of my eye haha.




Eye by bluetibby1, on Flickr


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 22, 2011)

I see the light!!!! (Better exposure?)


----------



## bevoholic (Jan 22, 2011)

@ KAikens318

What extension tubes do you have?  I'm looking to get some and cannot decide between the Nikon, Kenko or Zeikos.  I know with the Nikon I would lose all AF capabilities.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 22, 2011)

bevoholic said:


> @ KAikens318
> 
> What extension tubes do you have?  I'm looking to get some and cannot decide between the Nikon, Kenko or Zeikos.  I know with the Nikon I would lose all AF capabilities.



I've found that with my extension tubes, AF is near useless anyways...it just hunts and I end up switching to MF...


----------



## bevoholic (Jan 22, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> bevoholic said:
> 
> 
> > @ KAikens318
> ...



I just found out I can't use the Nikon ones, because all my lenses are DX or G.  So it's really down to the Zeikos or Kenko.  Which would you recommend?

Well, B and H only has the note that the G type lenses can't be used with the 27.5mm tube.  Does that mean the other two sizes are ok?


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 22, 2011)

bevoholic said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > bevoholic said:
> ...



IDK anything about Nikon, I shoot Canon, but I do know that Kenko is considered top of the heap in terms of consumer extension tubes.  If you have the money, I'd go with those! :thumbup:


----------



## bevoholic (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help.  I went ahead and ordered the Kenko Tubes.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 22, 2011)

bev - I have the kenko tubes - I used AF with them to get my picture  Does that answer your question?


----------



## bevoholic (Jan 22, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> bev - I have the kenko tubes - I used AF with them to get my picture  Does that answer your question?


Thanks.  I already ordered the set for Nikon.  Can't wait till they arrive.  Supposed to get here next Wednesday.  I'm off work all day Thursday, so I'm gonna get the whole day to play around with them.  Pretty stoked.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's another one  






My BFF's daughter's eye


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------

